# My car of the day, 2014 BMW M3



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The M3 gets the same drivetrain componants as it's bigger brother the M4, it comes with a new twin turbo charged 3.0 litre engine in - line six cylinder pushing out 425 BHP. It also features 3 choices of driver performance control which are efficiency, sport and sport plus. It's also cheaper than the M4 too so if you are in the market for a performance coupe that can handle the family transport obligations then this M3 could be hard to ignore.

key specs

Price £56,175
0 -60 in 4.1 seconds
Power 425 BHP
Gearbox 7 speed dual clutch auto
Top speed 155 MPH limited.

Like it?


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice! Would still prefer the M4 I think though


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Power rangers leg gear shift !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

sjk said:


> Power rangers leg gear shift !


 not sure I understand what you mean sjk.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

M3 is a very nice piece of kit. of that there is no doubt so its a yes from me.
But I would prefer an RS4 any day of the week.

Not sure what they are thinking with a blue car and red interior either!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Been out in an m4 now. It's certainly faster than the previous car


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Test drove a white M3 over £62,000 worth a few weeks ago. A beast of a car everyone must give it a go.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> not sure I understand what you mean sjk.


Top gear? Gearstick looks the same as the one in the aston martin?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Like every other car these days, it is pricey. 

It's very fast for a saloon though. 

It's also far more economical than cars with much less power and smaller engines.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

agree apart from the rear loosk like the rest could be a positive in some ways i guess though if i had spent over 50k id want it to look like 50k worth of thought had gone into it.

being picky but the silver centre console between passenger and driver looks naff and makes the leg room for the passenger look like you wil hit your leg on it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maggi200 said:


> Been out in an m4 now. It's certainly faster than the previous car


Absolutely stunning :argie:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Love it!

Proper driver's car alright for the family man. That said, Sutcliffe has an interesting (and indeed thought-provoking video) on the Autocar website comparing it to an Alpina D3. 

Agree with SBM though, I would prefer an RS 4 anytime for its 4wd and less overtly sporting looks.

Still and all, if someone offered me a new M3, I wouldn't refuse...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Proper driver's car alright for the family man. That said, Sutcliffe has an interesting (and indeed thought-provoking video) on the Autocar website comparing it to an Alpina D3.
> 
> ...


The Alpina comparison was a bit of a farce.

It was discussed over on the BMW forums and noted.

The M3 was launched like a granny, the gearbox was in D mode and the car was set in economy mode.

If you want the car to go fast, that's exactly what you don't do.

The Alpina was also on a very near empty tank.

One 35 sec lap(from memory) with a few big wobbles, the M3 time was never going to be good.

It was almost as if it was staged to make the M3 look bad and the Alpina look good.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Not keen on that back end tbh


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The Alpina comparison was a bit of a farce.
> 
> It was discussed over on the BMW forums and noted.
> 
> ...


Interesting debate going on here Kerr with you and Nico, that's why I enjoy posting these car of the day threads. :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Proper driver's car alright for the family man. That said, Sutcliffe has an interesting (and indeed thought-provoking video) on the Autocar website comparing it to an Alpina D3.
> 
> ...


Agreed, RS4 for me for day to day driving,all year round


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Kerr said:


> It was almost as if it was staged to make the M3 look bad and the Alpina look good.


 To cries of disappointment and incredulity, I would tend to agree (albeit with a very small 'a') with Kerr on this point!

Clearly, it wasn't a completely fair contest, for the reasons noted. That said, it certainly has got the Beemer boys up-in-arms what with Sutcliffe's insolence in comparing the hallowed 'M3' with an oil burner. Perish the though of it... 

What I took out of the video comparison test though, and this is from an avowed diesel-hater, was just how far performance diesels have now come. The fact that D3 can almost be mentioned in the same breath as M3 is a clear demonstration of that. I've always loved Alpinas though and, whilst I ultimately would definitely prefer the M3, I'd love to take the D3 for a week to see if it truly is the 'real world driving' hero that it purports to be...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice!, Saloon over Coupe everyday though.

Still think I'd go Alpina Tourer (if they do one) de-badged though.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes for me, the only down side is that I'd like a manual! I wouldn't personally go for the colour combination as per the pics either, but that's entirely personal preference. Probably silver with a black leather interior for me.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> To cries of disappointment and incredulity, I would tend to agree (albeit with a very small 'a') with Kerr on this point!
> 
> Clearly, it wasn't a completely fair contest, for the reasons noted. That said, it certainly has got the Beemer boys up-in-arms what with Sutcliffe's insolence in comparing the hallowed 'M3' with an oil burner. Perish the though of it...
> 
> What I took out of the video comparison test though, and this is from an avowed diesel-hater, was just how far performance diesels have now come. The fact that D3 can almost be mentioned in the same breath as M3 is a clear demonstration of that. I've always loved Alpinas though and, whilst I ultimately would definitely prefer the M3, I'd love to take the D3 for a week to see if it truly is the 'real world driving' hero that it purports to be...


How about the RS5 TDi,that was reviewed on PH recently! Got alot of love actually, and as you can imagine, a lot of " I don't see the point".


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Yes for me, the only down side is that I'd like a manual! I wouldn't personally go for the colour combination as per the pics either, but that's entirely personal preference. Probably silver with a black leather interior for me.


My personal choice is to have black leather interior, black dash layout and black roof lining on my cars. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alpina make some really good cars. Their styling seems to divide opinion. 

Some people buy they for the exclusivity, and other people won't consider them for the same reason. You can't pop down to your local dealer and try before buying one. 

People feel more secure buying a BMW. 

There has been quite a few serious comparisons when Alpinas have outdone BMW. 

Even the top end BMW M3 GTS was beaten by the Alpina B3 GT3. The GTS looked outrageous whereas the B3 GT3 looked a little ordinary. 

Some of the new shape Alpinas have also been getting good reviews. Still not seen a new one on the road. 

The M3/M4 will always be a popular and safe choice. It'll do more than most people will ever need.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My personal choice is to have black leather interior, black dash layout and black roof lining on my cars. :thumb:


That would be my choice too and it's also what I have.

Some think it's a bit boring, but each to their own.

I like certain cars with red leather, but I've never quite taken to light colours of leather.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> That would be my choice too and it's also what I have.
> 
> Some think it's a bit boring, but each to their own.
> 
> I like certain cars with red leather, but I've never quite taken to light colours of leather.


Your quiet right Kerr, we all have our preference, I think black leather is easier to maintain and won't show marks as much as the lighter colours plus I think black dash, black leather will never go out of fashion or start to look their age unlike some other colours.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Your quiet right Kerr, we all have our preference, I think black leather is easier to maintain and won't show marks as much as the lighter colours plus I think black dash, black leather will never go out of fashion or start to look their age unlike some other colours.


Reminds me of that vile orange leather interior previously available on the M3 in the 90's...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Reminds me of that vile orange leather interior previously available on the M3 in the 90's...


Now out of fashion I presume.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

My mate has and M4 and I had it for a few days. I have driven lots of mcars, and I think its a cracking bit of kit... it certainly doesn't deserve some of the blinkered reviews its got.






that vid sums it up well!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

kings.. said:


> My mate has and M4 and I had it for a few days. I have driven lots of mcars, and I think its a cracking bit of kit... it certainly doesn't deserve some of the blinkered reviews its got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love watching these track battles on video, if I had the money it would be the M4. Thanks for posting. :car:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta love that Santorini Blue...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Turbos don't belong in an m3.

Overall, I find it getting duller and duller every edition.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Turbos don't belong in an m3.
> 
> Overall, I find it getting duller and duller every edition.


Whilst I kind of know what you mean, I wouldn't necessarily say the M3/M4 is getting 'duller'. They are still incredibly accomplished drivers cars. What does appear to be happening, however, is that BMW, for whatever reason, appears to be diluting what the 'M' actually represents. Previous (in particular the early) generations of M3 were substantively different than the indigenous underlying 3-series. Nowadays, there doesn't appear to be that 'night and day' difference. Maybe it's because the 'lower' models are that good, but I also suspect it is partly to do with making the M3/M4 more attractive to a wider range of buyers, rather than focussing on committed petrolheads.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Nico1970 said:


> Whilst I kind of know what you mean, I wouldn't necessarily say the M3/M4 is getting 'duller'. They are still incredibly accomplished drivers cars. What does appear to be happening, however, is that BMW, for whatever reason, appears to be diluting what the 'M' actually represents. Previous (in particular the early) generations of M3 were substantively different than the indigenous underlying 3-series. Nowadays, there doesn't appear to be that 'night and day' difference. Maybe it's because the 'lower' models are that good, but I also suspect it is partly to do with making the M3/M4 more attractive to a wider range of buyers, rather than focussing on committed petrolheads.


They're diluting the difference between the m's and the standard series, so I don't see the point of them anymore.

Also think the new m3 sounds boring too. It's like they took the e46, then took a couple of steps backwards.

Mercedes are doing the complete opposite.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Meh.
Does nothing for me.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Although I like it, seen one in the flesh I did think it looked smart. Its not to different from M sport models.
I hear what your saying about turbos dont belong there but there never going away. And I dont think you can complain for the power that is achievable with a decent turbo setup. Next one will probably be hybrid petrol turbo and probs a stonker at that.
Got to move with times with latest car tech
Id still have one though without a doubt


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

possul said:


> Got to move with times with latest car tech


Yes, indeed...

Get out and buy V8's, V10's and V12's while you still can... :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nico1970 said:


> Yes, indeed...
> 
> Get out and buy V8's, V10's and V12's while you still can... :thumb:


I could not agree more Nico, V8's , V10's and V12's days seem to be numbered as we are now seeing with the BMW i8.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Drove a white m3 yesterday up Gloucester. What a machine! The torque is incredible!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Turbos don't belong in an m3.
> 
> Overall, I find it getting duller and duller every edition.


Go and drive one!

I seem to recall you slating the e46 M3 and selling it to buy a nissan 350z?! If you like the datsun I can see why you wouldnt want a more powerful, all round better made and superior vehicle.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kings.. said:


> Go and drive one!
> 
> I seem to recall you slating the e46 M3 and selling it to buy a nissan 350z?! If you like the datsun I can see why you wouldnt want a more powerful, all round better made and superior vehicle.


The m's rasp and constant faults put me off the e46. If it was such a better made car, they wouldn't have sold it with the vanos issues, subframe issues, the window trims that fall off, the bremi coil packs, the crap brakes, rtabs, weak springs. In fact I struggle to think of what was well made about it.

Why would I want something heavier and a saloon and with a boring sounding engine?

The previous incarnation, had that lovely v8, imho this is a big step back (you dont see mercedes dumping their v8s) but always with an m3, you wouldn't want one out of warranty.

The zed is far more lively than the e46 ever was even with tc off, and doesn't have all those interfering driver "aids" like the cdv.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Op that pic of the interior isn't an m4...

Don't know if that's already been mentioned though as haven't read all the pages


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Alpina make some really good cars. Their styling seems to divide opinion.
> 
> Some people buy they for the exclusivity, and other people won't consider them for the same reason. You can't pop down to your local dealer and try before buying one.
> 
> ...


Love alpinas personally. They're different machines to the m cars.

D5





B4





D3







Few pics I have lying around too...some from goodwood fos







Sat on my drive at home


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

D3 FTW, nice in black too, even more discreet except the quad pipes..drop those for 2 and that's a sleeper of epic proportions.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rollini said:


> Op that pic of the interior isn't an m4...
> 
> Don't know if that's already been mentioned though as haven't read all the pages


Good job the thread isn't about an M4 then


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> Love alpinas personally. They're different machines to the m cars.
> 
> D5
> 
> ...


Stunning set of cars,thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Good job the thread isn't about an M4 then


Or m3 :lol:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Stunning set of cars,thanks for posting:thumb:


My pleasure. Have pleanty more but didn't want to get shouted at


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Got to say, they are awesome vehicles but in certain colour combinations remind me of boy racers from Fast and Furious. *cough* white with black wheels *cough*. 

And I know its a stereotype but apparently the majority of drug dealers tend to drive these around. Its enough of a reason to not buy one.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

see an m3 in white with black wheels look awesome, dont drug dealers drive 4x4's in white with black wheels just like the one in your piccie...................


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

alan hanson said:


> see an m3 in white with black wheels look awesome, dont drug dealers drive 4x4's in white with black wheels just like the one in your piccie...................


Wheels arent black mate lol. They're titanium colour. Looks darker in the pictures. Never heard of a drug dealer driving a Lexus around though, we're accused of being civilised golfers lol


----------

